# Can an espresso machine draw too much power?



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I was just wondering, can an espresso machine draw too much power at a single time and struggle as a result? 
The thermojet thingy on the sage is 1700w, during a shot and steaming it sometimes seems to struggle, stutter slightly on pressure and on the steaming the steam stutters and spits water. 
It also hums sometimes too.

Could this be a sign it's not getting adequate electric? 
I have no idea how electrics work so this may be complete garbage!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I was just wondering, can an espresso machine draw too much power at a single time and struggle as a result? The thermojet thingy on the sage is 1700w, during a shot and steaming it sometimes seems to struggle, stutter slightly on pressure and on the steaming the steam stutters and spits water. It also hums sometimes too.
> 
> Could this be a sign it's not getting adequate electric?
> 
> I have no idea how electrics work so this may be complete garbage!


If the machine is not on its own socket... do that. Does it make a difference? Are you using any smart plug? If so, remove it.

Say your voltage is 235V. 1700W therefore draws 7.25A approx. That should not be a big deal.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If the machine is not on its own socket... do that. Does it make a difference? Are you using any smart plug? If so, remove it.
> 
> Say your voltage is 235V. 1700W therefore draws 7.25A approx. That should not be a big deal.


 I'll have a look, the machine is on a 4 gang with 3 other things! Not always on though.
Sometimes the kettle is on at the same time as the machine. And the washing machine, fridge and dishwasher! And probably the TV in the other room


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

AS @ MRS. said, the power that your machine takes is well within the capacity of a standard socket. BUT from your additional post you have found the problem.

If this 4 gang is an extension block pugged into a socket you are VASTLY overloading the socket and cable.

A single socket is designed for MAX 13 amps app 3000 watts.

Coffee machine = 1700 watts

Kettle up to 3000 watts IF THEY ARE ALL ON TOGETHER= YOU DO THE MATHS ????

Washing M/ch =3000 watts

Dishwasher up to =3000 watts

NONE OF THESE ITEMS SHOULD BE ON AN EXTENSION SOCKET.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> I was just wondering, can an espresso machine draw too much power at a single time and struggle as a result?
> The thermojet thingy on the sage is 1700w, during a shot and steaming it sometimes seems to struggle, stutter slightly on pressure and on the steaming the steam stutters and spits water.
> It also hums sometimes too.
> 
> ...


 Tom has your home had a recent electrical check i ask as if your home has circuit breakers usually before something ran short of power the circuit should trip.

You mention other appliances like kettle dishwasher etc if these are on sockets independently of the coffee machine it should not impact the power drawn on your coffee machine. Many new ring main circuits in homes now are rated 30-32 amps your main fuse for power from the supplier will be probably 80 amps or maybe more.

My suspicion would be the machine is faulty particularly because you mention it sometimes hums.

You could try it on a different circuit many times upstairs would be separate from downstairs if it hums upstairs as well look towards a faulty machine.

Of course that's just my 2 cents


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> It also hums sometimes too


 What do you mean by hums? You have seen the video of my machine do you think it also hums? Are you sure thats just the thermojet thing after the pre infusion kicking in at full pressure.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> AS @ MRS. said, the power that your machine takes is well within the capacity of a standard socket. BUT from your additional post you have found the problem.
> 
> If this 4 gang is an extension block pugged into a socket you are VASTLY overloading the socket and cable.
> 
> ...


 oh no sorry I meant they were all on the same circuit, presumably, as they are all next to each other in the kitchen. 
They are on a socket each.

The machine is on a 4 gang with the grinder and microwave.

It was just a thought that if it couldn't provide enough power at that moment could it cause it to stutter.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Tom has your home had a recent electrical check i ask as if your home has circuit breakers usually before something ran short of power the circuit should trip.
> 
> You mention other appliances like kettle dishwasher etc if these are on sockets independently of the coffee machine it should not impact the power drawn on your coffee machine. Many new ring main circuits in homes now are rated 30-32 amps your main fuse for power from the supplier will be probably 80 amps or maybe more.
> 
> ...


 The hum is like a quiet electrical hum, it doesn't do it all the time which is odd. 
Oddly the tooth brush socket in the bathroom also hums. 
But these are the only ones.

I suspect the machine is functioning as it should but I'm being overly pedantic! Fed up of wet steam and thin milk!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Upgrade time then?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> oh no sorry I meant they were all on the same circuit, presumably, as they are all next to each other in the kitchen.
> They are on a socket each.
> 
> The machine is on a 4 gang with the grinder and microwave.
> ...


 Thank's for clarification


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Upgrade time then?


 Always!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Can you not use a plug to see what power its using? I have the TP one.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Can you not use a plug to see what power its using? I have the TP one.


 I didnt know something like that existed. do you have a link?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TomHughes said:


> I didnt know something like that existed. do you have a link?


Google "power monitor plug"


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Google "power monitor plug"


 Thanks!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Sounds like a worn pump maybe? Or maybe a partial blockage or air in the water feed system leading to such things. An air bubble trapped in there would seem most likely.


----------

